
Facebook down: Site and app not working - pknerd
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-down-not-working-down-up-site-app-internet-loading-broken-outage-a7995166.html
======
Cafey
[https://mobile.facebook.com](https://mobile.facebook.com) shows an error
page. Normal website shows a blank white page for me.

I have co-workers for whom the site is working slower than usual but it's
responding at least.

------
yefim
Neither is Instagram. Maybe it's related.

